# Creating a Website



## Durvelle27 (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey guys any gurus here with website creation. I have no experience in this area but i'm trying to start a website for business of mine. Any advice or help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Jetster (Oct 17, 2017)

What do you want it to do and any budget for it, or you need it for free


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 17, 2017)

Jetster said:


> What do you want it to do and any budget for it, or you need it for free


A website setup similar to CyberpowerPC for pre-built PCs and repair services 

No budget and man i don't expect anything in life to be free


----------



## Jetster (Oct 17, 2017)

You can do a free site and domain just with advertising. The down side is limited bandwidth and options. When you start adding traffic, a custom domain, and merchandise to sell it starts to go up.
If you have a friend with a server and domain sometime you can save money that way. I have a NAS I can actually host a website on but I have leaned how to use the app yet.
I use to know how to build websites but its easier to use a wizzywig like wiz.com or SiteBuilder.com

http://www.wix.com/upgrade/premium-plans


----------



## peche (Oct 17, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> No budget and man i don't expect anything in life to be free


Wix its a great idea, since you are the one that build, create and pay !


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 17, 2017)

Jetster said:


> You can do a free site and domain just with advertising. The down side is limited bandwidth and options. When you start adding traffic, a custom domain, and merchandise to sell it starts to go up.
> If you have a friend with a server and domain sometime you can save money that way. I have a NAS I can actually host a website on but I have leaned how to use the app yet.
> I use to know how to build websites but its easier to use a wizzywig like wiz.com or SiteBuilder.com
> 
> http://www.wix.com/upgrade/premium-plans


Don't know anyone with a server 

But i can build one as i have some spare parts available with a Internet speed of 200/30

Also thanks for the link i'll give it a gander 



peche said:


> Wix its a great idea, since you are the one that build, create and pay !


Thanks


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. Wix has worked amazingly


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Oct 20, 2017)

once upon a time i used wordpress (free)+ CDN (free) + some immensely popular plug-in for Wordpress to reduce load on database, and it worked.As host i used nosupportlinuxhosting.com (12 usd per year)

Also you should do the insta-Face-snap-twit thing.Mostly for posting pictures and short stories,and to drive traffic and look trust worthy.


----------



## Tharat96 (Apr 11, 2018)

Wellp, i wouldn't say that Wix is actually that great. I mean it is good, has a lot of features and comfortable to work with, but practice shows that Wordpress is much better platform for business decisions. Besides, Wordpress is a platform that will help you to dive into websites creation pretty easily. The site grows with your skills  So yeah, i would say that using WP is much more efficient.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 13, 2018)

While this thread is pretty much dead/complete, I disagree with your analysis of Wordpress.  Wordpress can be a great tool, however, you have to have knowledge of what you are doing before just slinging code around or even mashing plugins together.  

If you don't know what you are doing with Wordpress, you are going to have a mess on your hands.  Both in function and in practice.  Don't get me started on potential security problems.  In this case, the OP had no experience so WP was probably not the best choice for him/her.


----------

